# 7" gorilla lift/what color???



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

AS YOU KNOW I RECENTLY PURCHASED A 7" GORILLA LIFT FOR MY OUTTY MAX. BOUGHT IT FROM A GUY IN CANADA, AND JUST WANTED TO BE SURE EVERYTHING WAS AS ADVERTISED AND IN GOOD WORKING ORDER BEFORE POWDERCOAT AND INSTALL.
I HAD THE WIFE TAKE IT TO GORILLA AXLE TODAY AND LET THEM GIVE IT THE ONCE OVER... EVERYTHING IS THERE AND GTG!! THEY EVEN GOT HER SOME NEW BOLTS/NUTS FOR THE LIFT ALSO.

ANYWAYS, MY QUESTION TO YOU GUYS NOW IS WHAT COLOR WOULD YOU HAVE THE LIFT POWDERCOATED?? THE OUTTY MAX IS IN AVATAR...VIPER RED WITH BLACK SS212'S...FOR NOW...

I AM REALLY LIKING THE CANDY RED I THINK....

WHAT'S YOUR THOUGHTS?????:thinking:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

to me i think the only colors that go good with red is more red or black


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well if you wanted to copy cat you would look like your riding a valentines day card ..lol.. red on red would look good or blue .. i think silver would look good too ...


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i agree with brad:agreed:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Silver would look sweet!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I did see a silver with some flakes i liked. Wasnt the plain silver, had lots of sparkle to it


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

gotta have sparkle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

red, silver or blue are my votes.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bright yellow


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Which ever color i do, i would probably get springs done the same as well. 

When snorkle time comes, i will probably see about getting the snorkle (what parts you can see anyways) dipped in a bright red/carbon fiber look


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> bright yellow


lamo! hulk hogans outty! " u listen hear brother what u gonna go when the hulkamania runs all over u!"


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:haha: DIDNT EVEN THINK ABOUT THAT!! LMAO!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Also...what kinda price should i expect to pay for getting the lift/trailing arms/etc/ powdercoated?? Anyone had a lift done lately??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Agreed I'm goin with match the red, or the sparkley silver.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Which ever color i do, i would probably get springs done the same as well.
> 
> When snorkle time comes, i will probably see about getting the snorkle (what parts you can see anyways) dipped in a bright red/carbon fiber look


if you go with the mud industries snorkel, they offer the risers in many different colors. i would go with the silver on the lift. BLING!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

byrd said:


> lamo! hulk hogans outty! " u listen hear brother what u gonna go when the hulkamania runs all over u!"


Red next to yellow.. kill a fellow
like a coral snake


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Red next to black, stay back.....


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I vote silver with a red metallic sparkle.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Eight said:


> I vote silver with a red metallic sparkle.


oooooo good call.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Chrome them suckas !!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Eight said:


> I vote silver with a red metallic sparkle.


:33: NOW THERE'S A THOUGHT.....

OR MAYBE RED WITH SILVER FLAKES...

EITHER SOUNDS [email protected]@$$:rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

After looking a little more i found a black chrome!! No telling what that would cost!!! I know my old msa black chrome wheels were $$$$$ just a thought

really like the *candy red* i do beleive!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

dale your worse than a women ... get a quarter heads red tails silver .. let us know the outcome


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*CANDY RED IT IS*


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

:aargh4: GOT CRISTI TO CALL AROUND AND EVERYONE SHE TALKED TO SAID THAT THE *CANDY RED* WOULDBT DO WELL ON THE LIFT, BEING THAT IT WOULD GET SCRATCHED AND ALL ALOT.

SO LOOKS LIKE ITS JUST GONNA BE A *BRIGHT RED. *ALL 3 PLACES QUOTED PRETTY MUCH THE SAME PRICE (+/- $200) THAT ISN'T TOO BAD I DONT THINK...


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had my lift coated in safety orange for $100. The guy was tickled with the bike and what we were doing, so he has taken care of us on everything. He used to be big into the rock crawlers. $200 is probably reasonable for your average coater. I didn't coat the front or rear shock relocation brackets, I left them black to blend in with the bike. I only wanted the arms and springs to stand out. When you start adding color variations, the price tends to go up from there. But I think a deep silver with metalic red flakes would go very well with red and make the lift stand out but not blend in. 

Be careful coating the springs, the heat treatment takes the temper out of them and makes them pretty soft. You need to snag some CATVOS springs to get the stiffness it needs to keep the axle bars from bottoming in the cups. I coated the High Lifter springs and they lost a lot of strength in just a few rides. I now have the HL springs with 2.5" spacers in the rear just to keep the rear stiff enough for two people. You have to sacrafice the ride quality when running a two seater and a lift. But it beats the heck out of damaging those expensive axles.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

YOUR THOUGHTS ON THIS FRONT BUMPER??? I AM TRYING TO FIND A PIC OF IT ALREADY ON THE BIKE, BUT CANT FIND ONE YET...

ARE THE CATVOS SPRINGS BETTER (MORE STIFF) THAN THE HL SPRINGS??


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

I had one on my max. Didn't like it so i got rid of it for the xt bumper.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

You got any pics of it mounted?


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

I did have some on my computer but i had to reboot & lost them.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you lost pics after a reboot?
or are you talking a reinstall?


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

computer was screwed so i wiped it clean. whatever you wanna call it, i'm no computer guru.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

That bumper looks like more of a baja bumper.


----------



## easttexasrenegade (Nov 8, 2010)

red fo sure


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely wanna try and match the lift with the viper red plastics. If i cant find a really good match i will probably do silver! :33:


----------

